# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Closterium sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo una foto en campo oscuro de Closterium que es una microalga unicelular de la familia de clorofitas o algas verdes.



En este caso los cuartos de lunas también se pueden ver en una gota de agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2017),HUESITO (29-mar-2017),Jonasino (29-mar-2017),Los terrines (29-mar-2017),perdiguera (29-mar-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

> En este caso las medias lunas también se pueden ver en una gota de agua.
> 
> Un saludo, Francisco.


¿Incluso si ese agua ha tenido en suspensión unas cuantas flores de azahar?

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2017),frfmfrfm (29-mar-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo otra foto más de Closterium.



Sin comentarios.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-abr-2017),HUESITO (30-mar-2017),Los terrines (29-mar-2017)

----------

